# Ausgang via http request in e!cockpit schalten



## qaudtc (5 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PFC200 (8202) und würde gern einen http request an den PLC senden um z. B. einen Ausgang oder eine Variable zu beeinflussen.
Beim Suchen habe ich mir schon die Finger wund getippt. Alles was ich gefunden habe ist schon recht alt und bezieht sich immer auf codesys 2.3. Auch habe immer nur Fragmente wie writepi oder readpi gefunden.

Gibt es einen relativ einfachen Weg per URL-Aufruf von außen unter e!cockpit etwas auszulösen?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Tobsucht (7 Februar 2019)

Hallo Fabian,

ohne größere Eingriffe in die Firmware ist es nicht möglich vom Webserver aus mit der e!Runtime zu kommunizieren.

Der einfachste Weg währe wohl sich ein PHP Script in einem Ordner unter /var/www/ anzulegen, welches den übergebenen Wert in eine Datei im RAM schreibt (z.B. in /var/tmp/ ).
Auf das Script kannst Du dann z.B. mit http://IP/Ordnername/Scriptname.php?value=1 zugreifen.
Diese Datei kann aus der e!Runtime gelesen werden.


Grüße


----------



## qaudtc (8 Februar 2019)

Danke für die Info.

Sehr schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass es wieder eine (offizielle) Möglichkeit wie bei der V2.3 gäbe, mit der man durch Aufruf einer URL eine Aktion auslösen kann.

Die Idee mit dem Script finde ich aber sehr gut. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so einfach von außen darauf zugreifen kann.

Alternativ könnte man natürlich z. B. über Raspi o. ä. ein Signal triggern oder per Modbus eine Var ändern. Ich wollte halt ohne Umweg direkt mit der SPS arbeiten.

Das mit dem Script teste ich die nächsten Tage mal.
Falls jemandem noch eine Möglichkeit einfällt, ich scheue den Aufwand nicht und bin immer experimentierfreudig. 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## KevinH (19 Dezember 2021)

Hi,
ich würde gerne das Thema nochmals aufwärmen, da ich aktuell vor dem selben Problem stehe. 
Speziell geht es um eine Doorbird-Türklingelanlage in Verbindung mit einem PFC200 (8212).
Haben sich in den letzten zwei Jahre neue Möglichkeiten ergeben oder ist der einfachste / beste Weg immer noch das PHP Script?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kevin


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2021)

Beim PFC200 kannst du auch mal den Weg über Docker und Node RED anschauen


----------



## KLM (20 Dezember 2021)

Bei https oder wenn du an Port 80 gebunden bist wird's kompliziert, aber http geht recht einfach. Nimm nen Bibliotheks TCP Server, definiere einen Port und werte die Antwort aus. Die Türklingel wird ja wohl nich allzu kompliziert sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2021)

> Bei https oder wenn du an Port 80 gebunden bist



Man kann da auch einen anderen Port definieren


----------



## KLM (20 Dezember 2021)

Na dann hau rein, ist leichter, als du denkst.


----------

